# Is indecision curable?



## pennypony (Mar 11, 2005)

*Is indecision curable ?*

Hi Everyone

I just need abit of help with this.  I am terrible when it comes to making decisions.  I have only noticed now I have returned to college as a mature student (30 years old).  

Everyone on the course knows what they want to do apart from me.  When we are given assignments of our own choice I can't decide what I want to do,  I will keep changing my mind, a college outing, go, don't go, go, don't go.  My indecision is driving me potty.

The worst thing is we have already applied to Universities for placements and I keep changing my mind over what course to do,  If I continue I will end up with nothing.  I just can not help myself, I keep thinking about everything and the consequences and I just cannot relax.

Is there any suggestions?
Is indecision curable ?


----------



## Daniel (Mar 11, 2005)

Often, there is no "right" decision, even for the same set of priorities.  From what I have read, it's partly a matter of clarifying priorities, being more energetic and action-oriented, taking life less seriously (being less perfectionistic), and just moving forward.  In other words, being more right-brained and less analytical:



> A recent study found that Japanese and American businessmen made different decisions based on their cultural and social mores rather than on business models.
> 
> Whilst Sports psychologists like Debbie Crews help athletes to balance their brain in order to better control the backhand, the penalty kick or the golf swing.
> 
> ...



Some colleges do have courses on decision and judgement making


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 11, 2005)

Sometimes I think it is curable, sometimes I think it isn't... ;o)

But seriously, indecision is usually about lack of certainty -- the more riding on the decision, the greater the uncertainty.  But in some cases, there is no way to increase the certainty and the only thing to do is eventually flip a mental coin and go with it and see what happens.

I often like to "sleep on it" for a day or two and then see which way I'm leaning...


----------



## HA (Mar 11, 2005)

Something to consider....just in case you haven't. There is a student resource department in all universities and colleges that provide guidance on course selection and career choices. Here is one example: http://www.umanitoba.ca/student/counselling/carserv.html

If you are too excited about which direction to take this may help narrow things down for you. :~}

Good luck


----------



## Daniel (Mar 11, 2005)

Not related to college, but...



> *"When you come to a fork in the road, take it."*
> 
> A lot of success in investing comes from taking action. Some people come to a fork in the road and end up paralysed by indecision. Years later, they may realise that they would have been better off investing in either IRA instead of doing nothing. Other people see an investment opportunity when a stock they really believe in takes a tumble. But instead of taking action, they sit on the fence and watch it slowly return to previous levels.
> 
> http://www.fool.co.uk/stockideas/2003/si030930.htm





> Is it really a "mistake" if I choose a path that turns out to be not right for me, after all,...or can I see that travelling a little way down that road is part of the tapestry of my working wisdom in progress...and cut my own "dirt path" to the other road, if need be?
> 
> What to Do about that Fork in the Road (Career Advice)


----------



## pennypony (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello again

Thanks for your replies.

It has helped, I agree it is better to make a decision rather than lose out all together.

I guess I was looking for a choice that would guarantee everything, security, money, happiness ..........not gonna happen


----------



## pennypony (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi

Sadly I still have not made a decision but will let you know if I do.


----------

